# شركة بدر الدين للبترول......حد عنده معلومات عن الشركة دي ؟



## kareemadel (13 يونيو 2008)

انا جالي تدريب شهر في الشركة دي وهما المفروض هيتصلوا بيا عشان يقولوا ازاي هنسافر وكدا بس انا عاوز اعرف معلومات عن الشركه دي وخصوصا في الحقول بتاعتها يعني لو حد راح الشركه دي قبل كدا ياريت يفيدني ......شكرا​


----------



## بشار رائد (17 يونيو 2008)

*بدر الدين للبترول*

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*


اذهب إلى: تصفح, ابحث
*بدر الدين للبترول* هى شركة مشتركة تخدم قطاع البترول في جمهورية مصر العربية. و القطاع الأجنبى يمثله شركة شل الهولندية الكبرى. تأسست عام 1983.
من أهم حقولها في الصحراء الغربية:

بدر1: وحجم انتاجه: برميل/يوم ،وموقعه: . انظر خريطة .
بدر2
بدر3
الأبيض
سترا
نياج.


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر وياريت استزاده


----------



## مصطفي القرش (18 أبريل 2009)

انا مهندس اتصالات بشركه بدر الدين للبترول بحقل بدر-3 وبالنسبه لموضوع السفر فبيبقي طيران من مطار القاهره القديم وبتنزل في مطار الموقع بالصحراء الغربيه اما بالنسبه لموضوع الاقامه فمتشلش همها لان اماكن الاقامه هنا مريحه وجميع الخدمات ووسائل الترفيه موجوده يعني ما تشلش هم حاجه خالص ولو تحب تشوف الموقع دي الاحداثيات بتاعته وممكن تدخل علي google earth وتقدر تشوفه
lat 29 51 23.27n
lon 27 56 23.22e
وعلي فكره فتره التدريب في الحقول مش بتبقي شهر دي بتبقي اسبوع او 2 بالكتير
ولو في عندك اي استفسار انا موجود وربنا يوفقك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (18 أبريل 2009)

يا كريم على فكرة اتا قدمت فى بدر الدين و برضة مستنى ردهم المفروض على شهر 7 ان شاء الله

لما يجيلك الرد ابقى قلى يمكن نطلع هنتدرب مع بعض 

انت جامعة و قسم اية؟


----------



## traaaa (20 أبريل 2009)

حد يعرف حاجة ياجماعة عن مرتبات الشركة دى؟


----------



## shokoko (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شركه خالده للبترول حد عنه معلومات عن الشركه من حيث المرتبات والسفر واى معلومات تانيه


----------



## admido (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس اتصالات دفعة 2007
ياريت يا بشمهندس مصطفى تقولنا ان فى تعينات فى شركة بدر اليومين دول
لاننا سمعنا انهم عوزين مهندسين اتصالات ارجو الرد


----------



## hussam yusuf (6 فبراير 2010)

ولو طالبين ميكانيكا بالمره ياريت تقولنا ويبقى كتر الف خيرك


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (23 مارس 2010)

​[font=times new roman (arabic)]السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته
لدى أستفسار خاص بشركة بدر الدين للبترول
أود أن أعرف ما راتب الكيميائى و ظروف عمله بها فى مواقع الأنتاج بالصحراء
لأننى أعمل بشركة خاصة ب1000جنيه و عندى فرصه للعمل ببدر الدين و لكن لا أعلم الراتب هناك[/font] .​
[font=times new roman (arabic)]و جزاكم الله خيرا​[/font]


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 مارس 2010)

> أود أن أعرف ما راتب الكيميائى و ظروف عمله بها فى مواقع الأنتاج بالصحراء


++

انا كنت فى موقع الابيض بالصحراء الغربية
و كان جو الشغل هناك حلو اوييييييييييي مش هتحس اطلاقا انك فى صحراء
متوفر لك كل وسائل الراحة من ترفية و طعام و رياضة و كل ما تريد 
شغل الكيميائى كلة بيبقى فى معمل الكونترول..بتجيلك عينات كل كذا ساعة و بتحللها و بس
اما عن المرتب معرفش عنة حاجة بصراحة


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (24 مارس 2010)

أود أن أشكرك مهندس أيمن حسن و ربنا يوفقك فى عملك و يجزيك كل خير

ولكن أود أن أعرف ما الراتب و لو بالتقريب حتى اقرر لو سمحتم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 مارس 2010)

والله لو اعرف تقريبا كنت قولتلك
بس اللى اقدر اقولهولك ان مرتبات بدر الدين كويسة 
و انت اكيد هتعرف مرتبك كامل كام لما تقابل المسئولين هناك او فى المقابلة


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا يابشمهندس على العموم هى تعتبر شركة حكومية و أفضل من الفطاع الخاصة


----------



## virtualknight (25 مارس 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (25 مارس 2010)

ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## يحيي عماد الدين (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا اخوكم يحبب عماد وكنت محتاج مساعدتكم
انا كيميائى وقدمت فى الشركة واود ان اعرف ما هى الكورسات المؤهلة للعمل ككميائى فى شركة بدر الدين للبترول وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (14 أبريل 2010)

​*[font=times new roman (arabic)]أتمنى من الجميع إنه يطور نفسه مع مرور الوقت حتى يكون لك قيمه فى سوق العمل[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]أولا فى مجالك بالدراسة و المذاكرة المستمرة و أخذ الدورات المفيدة[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]ثانيا تقويه اللغة و الكمبيوتر و المهارات الشخصية[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]كده يبفى أنته عملت اللى عليك و الباقى على ربنا[/font]

[font=times new roman (arabic)]و فيه طرق أخرى خاصه مثل الوساطة و القرابة للأسف دا أمر موجود و واقع[/font]

[font=times new roman (arabic)]العمل كثير جدا لكن يحتاج للصبر و البحث و لو بدأت من الصفر مثلى منذ 3 سنوات حيث كنت أخذ 400 ج و أصرفهم فى المواصلات لكنى أستفدت من الخبرة و الأحتكاك بسوف العمل و إزالت الرهبة من العمل و التعرض للأخطاء و طرق حلها و التعرف على أناس ممكن يكونوا وسطتى أو طريق مساعدة لشركة أفضل[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]المهم فوق كل ده تذكر ربنا دائما و أننا بنعمل و نتقن شغلنا رجاء رضاء الله و والدينا علينا و دا الذ و أمتع شئ بحسه و الحمد لله[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)]و وفقكم الله​*[/font]


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (16 أبريل 2010)

شغل الكجول مضمون و هل له عيوب فى المستقبل
حيث أنى سأعمل فى شركة بدر الدين لكن من شركة أبيسكو كما وضحوا لى حيث لا يوجد تعيين بشركات التنقيب مباشرتا


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (17 أبريل 2010)

الرد لو سمحتم


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (20 أبريل 2010)

*الرد لو سمحتم*​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (20 أبريل 2010)

بصراحة معرفش يا صقر مضمون ولا لأ



بس اللى اقدر افيدك بية ان الشركتين مضمونين جدااا و محترمين لهم اسم كبير.. و هتستريح فى الشغل جدا و تتقدر خاصة لو اشتغلت فى مواقع زى الأبيض (الصحراء الغربية)


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير و وفقك الى ما يحب و يرضاه 
أخ أيمن حسن​​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 أبريل 2010)

و جزاك خيرا يا باشمهندس صقر..ربنا يوفقك


----------



## nmahmoud (30 مايو 2010)

هل مطلوب مهندسين كهرباء قوى بشركة بدر الدين وفين عنوان الشركة والايميل لكى ارسل السيرة الذاتية


----------



## ask__007 (1 يونيو 2010)

txxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ask__007 (1 يونيو 2010)

thxxxx


----------



## winddancer (7 يونيو 2010)

انا روحت موقع شركة بدر الدين تبع شركة خدمات بترول لاعمال صيانة في الموقع وقضيت 4 ايام وبصراحة كانت اقامة ممتازة من كل النواحي واتمنيت اني اشتغل هناك علي طول


----------



## nana7asn (10 يونيو 2010)

*pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas*

لو سمحتو انا خطيبي بيشتغل فني في شركه ابيسكو فنفس موقع شركه بدر الدين وعاوز يتنقل لشركه بدر الدين يعمل ايه وياريت لو سمحتو بلييييييييييييييييز لو في ايميل يقدر يبعت عليه ال سي في


----------



## enggg.mahmoud (28 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعة انا كمان جاى لى تدريب يا ريت لو حد يعرف اى معلومات اكتر عن الشركة الرجاء الافادة
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## wael salaheldien (28 يونيو 2010)

انا مهندس انتاج بالشركه 
بالنسبه للرواتب فانها تبدا 2500 جنيه تقريبا


----------



## islam_kamel (11 يوليو 2010)

طيب هو باب التقديم مفتوح الفترة دي ؟


----------



## خالد على الامام (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا اخوكم خالد على مهندس ميكانيكا قوى حديث التخرج
احب ان اى حد يكون سبقنى فى مجال العمل فى شركات البترول فى نفس المجال بتاعى يقولى مدى الاستفاده من عمله لانى فى فتره دراستى فى الكليه ذهبت فى دورة تدريبيه فى احدى الشركات وبصراحه لم اجد اى استفادة من التدريب فهل هناك اختلاف ام لا


----------



## ahmad_civil58 (26 أغسطس 2010)

ازيكم يا جماعة انا م احمد مهندس مدني شغال في طلعت مصطفى و اتمنى ان لو حد عنده معلومة عن شركة بدر الدين دي واذا كانت بتحتاج مهندسين مدني ولا لا ؟
وذا كانت عاوزة يبياه التقديم فين وازاي واخبار المرتبات فيها ايه 
و جزاكم الله خير وسعيد لمعرفتكم :d:d


----------



## ايمن شعبان (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس ايمن حسن ماهي امتحانات مهندس ميكانيكا باور لو عندك نسخة منها ياريت ترفعها


----------



## جون ميشيل (16 ديسمبر 2010)

يا جماعه انا عايز اعرف مكان الحقول بالتحديد او مقر الشركه فى القاهره لانى مكلف بعمل مقابله هناك


----------



## ايمن شعبان (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مكانها امام الكلية الحربية أركب حجاز من السلام وأنزل ميدان حجاز واسأل عليها ستجدها أمامك
أما حقولها فهي الصحراء الغربية ومطروح 
ولكن حضرتك مهندس تخصصك ايه بالضبط


----------



## ايمن شعبان (16 ديسمبر 2010)

العنوان بالضبط 
‏9 شارع أحمد رياض ترك ميدان الحجاز مصر الجديدة القاهرة


----------

